# Rectal Pressure Second Trimester



## Clopatjo

Hi guys,

Just said I'd post here, everyone seems so helpful. Waiting to see doctors. I am experiencing rectal pressure, 17 weeks pregnant, no bleeding or anything. Has anyone else experienced anything similar? Am not constipated btw  thanks goodness


----------



## nljackson

If it's the same kind of rectal pressure I have it on and off sometimes...could it be the way the baby is laying? I never really tought about it. lol


----------



## Lilly12

I get it sometimes..
Think it's baby's weight pressing down!


----------



## Loren

i agree with lilly, i think its hw baby is lieing i have itt alot now days, pressure on my bum like my bumhole (sorry) is jumping!!!and same with my lady garden!!!xxx


----------



## 24/7

I have this too, its a very odd feeling. xx


----------



## Clopatjo

Thanks so much guys for all your replies, its really helpful, going to docs today so will see what she says!  Good to know not on my own! Need to stop being such a worrier! x


----------



## nljackson

It's sooo natural lol don't think we'll ever stop worrying...


----------



## Loren

ur more than welcum chick, how did u get on at docs?xxx


----------



## crazyfrog

I had this real bad around 20 weeks. It lasted a few days then finally went on it's own. Think it's how baby sits. Hope it eases off for you. Xxx


----------



## Clopatjo

Hi girls,

The doctor wasn't concerned at all. Also I have tilted uterus which I thought was more of an issue in early pregnancy. She said it is just the uterus putting a bit of pressure on the colon!! It keeps coming and going...maybe the baba moving around or the way he/she is lying like you guys said  x The joys of pregnancy lol!


----------



## nljackson

Haha I know what you mean when I delievered my daughter I was suprised because after she was out he just grabbed the area I wont name incase its TMI...and said "Man look how tilted her uterus is" talking to the nurse...I'm glad I knew how to take my doctor or it might of freaked me out that was his reaction at that moment hahaha


----------

